# ''de locco'' not fertile



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

just heard. ''De locco'' , one of the best middle distance pigeon in the world that was sold to China for $225,000 , ''not fertile'' that after it arrived in china they could not get any eggs from him . and that they flew in a vet to check and it turned out to be infertile. and that most of his sons, from 2011 and some of the 2010 . were checked for dna and were not out of him . Van Damme had to return the money. .occhh but also shows what people do , he sold alot of his kids for thousands. Pipa is having people who have a son of him and want to have dna , to send them a feather. crazy stuff . think about all the grand children , that were sold all around the world . and now may not even be out of him . i paid 1k for gchild of his at auction . makes you wonder . thats why DNA testing will be part of peds .in future. , g koopman offered 150k for him and was turned down , do u think hes laughing now .


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

wow !!! Is this on pipa website?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW. That sucks! *Sometimes* it's accidental but if you're going to sell kids out of a specific pair it's best to keep them separated from the rest.


----------



## broodboy (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been trying to find a Dna company here in the states that will DNA birds because I plan in the future to DNA profile all my studs and hens,not just for the piece of mind of the customer but for mine also. I know that DNA is offered for dogs cause before the Pigeons I was in to raising ADBA registered Aerican Pit Bull Terriers & Ukc registered CoonHounds and both registries offer DNA profile registering.
Please if anyone knows of a company here In the USA that profiles Racing pigeons or birds please let me know, p.m. me or reply on this post thanks.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it's true a group that I've been in has been talking about it for the last 2 weeks and I'm not sure where this is going until they really do the rest of locco children but supposedly "direct children" are 0/12 for being a direct child! Which is a pretty messy situation. The chinese guy got locco and on 11/9 the new owner of locco Had a Belgium vet to fly china to test its fertility and it was so low that it would likely not be able to fertile anymore. So the guy who owns locco had a direct son that he bought along with locco tested him and that wasn't a son of locco either via DNA testing! Yea tell me about it and talk about integrity LOL. A hobby turned into law suits is a real mess.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Dear all,



In the future all rounds of young birds on PIPA will be with DNA.


Best regards,

PIPA



******* After 100 million Euro in sales, it's about time !!!!
That's why it is always good to buy proven winners from races (e.g. Million Dollar Race). Now makes you wonder all these high priced birds that sold on PIPA and are now being bred and re-sold here in the USA !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well if they want to send him to me, he has a perch in my loft even if unfertile...lol..


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

This is another example of greed! It all comes down to buying from reputable people.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> just heard. ''De locco'' , one of the best middle distance pigeon in the world that was sold to China for $225,000 , ''not fertile'' that after it arrived in china they could not get any eggs from him . and that they flew in a vet to check and it turned out to be infertile. and that most of his sons, from 2011 and some of the 2010 . were checked for dna and were not out of him . Van Damme had to return the money. .occhh but also shows what people do , he sold alot of his kids for thousands. Pipa is having people who have a son of him and want to have dna , to send them a feather. crazy stuff . think about all the grand children , that were sold all around the world . and now may not even be out of him . i paid 1k for gchild of his at auction . makes you wonder . thats why DNA testing will be part of peds .in future. , g koopman offered 150k for him and was turned down , do u think hes laughing now .


I am not familiar with "De Locco". Who owned and bred him? Screwing someone out of that kind of money could have a deadly ending!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I am not familiar with "De Locco". Who owned and bred him? Screwing someone out of that kind of money could have a deadly ending!


well the buyer was not so smart to have him checked after not...BEFORE the purchase...


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I am not familiar with "De Locco". Who owned and bred him? Screwing someone out of that kind of money could have a deadly ending!


De Locco was owned by Johan VanDamme I believe and was over 5 years old and won A TON OF RACES. Locco was tested and found to be infertile and I believe some of the young have already been tested and the results came back saying Locco wasn't the sire. 

I think if you're going to spend that much money, over $250,000, it'd be a smart idea to get DNA testing and check to make sure it is fertile. I believe the DNA testing kit is right around $50 or so. Seriously, if you're going to pay anything over $1000, why not put in around $50 just to make sure you getting what you supposed to because we all know peds aren't guaranteed.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

There is no excuse for any accidents when you are a breeder selling birds in that price range. As far as I am concerned, that pair should be in their own loft, where there is no question as to the integrity of the mating.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> There is no excuse for any accidents when you are a breeder selling birds in that price range. As far as I am concerned, that pair should be in their own loft, where there is no question as to the integrity of the mating.


There has to be a mistake somewhere - Johan Van Damme is/was a reputable breeder as far as I know. To endanger your reputation for a lifetime for 250,000 Euro would be foolish - how accurate are these pigeon DNA tests? Does anyone know?


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

don't get much more accurate then DNA.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Irish, it depends who pulled the tail feathers the breeder or a third party veterinarian to be sure. There is 2 DNA certified loccos in the USA, but even those are being sent back to test via pipa because pipa said that it was impossible to have birds DNA certified off locco... If they are they will probably be a lot more valuable now since some locco children are not really his children. What is certain was pipa knew of fertility issues or they knew one of the DNA tested supposedly "direct child" was not from locco as stated from DNA testing on 11/9/11 and yet van dammes total sell out was 11/11/11 if pipa would have stopped this before the sell out and found out more there wouldn't be this much issues. In total there should be about 40 supposedly direct of locco. 10 in the U.S. There are already talks about DNA testing for pigeons here in the U.S. for the future but only some would and wouldn't and it's still a hobby.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sad. But this goes On more then people know. when people peddle pigeons Some people do anything. Now This could have been just a mistake Or it could have been the bird had been hit and miss And the person wanted to cash in .


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

How can it be a mistake if zero for twelve so far? Lol that's not a mistake.... Cash money makes people do these things...


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

That's so messed up on so many levels. Basically, it's robbery.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

well , people , go to jail for life , on dna results. . i don't think alot of people would care to much about there rep if they were getting $250k and i'm sure thousands more for his babies. you could do alot with that kind of money , he was offered 125k from eric limborg and 150k from g koopman , and didn't take it ,but sending it to china , makes you think . this bird should have had his on loft , with ac,heat,pool etc. steroids do cause infertilty, makes you wonder . i am going to send Pipa a feather off my gson of hes. the sucker here are people like me , i paid alot for a bird down from him , and sent 4 babies out of him to acouple one loft races . i also heard you can send in a nail clipping to check.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not every body is as honest as David Clausing, he turned down $300,000 for 410 and then sold him for $3000 when he is old and not filling every egg. But he told the guy up front and he didn't care.
Dave


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

when i first heard about this, david was the first person i thought of. how he sold 410 , but told him that it was not filling every egg . by way congrats to david another bird down from hes won ace average bird in south africa. and Ganus bought a bird at the million dollar race auction . that was out of david's .


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

p s aleast i now i don't need DNA testing on my sons of 410 . hes word is DNA


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jamax99 said:


> p s aleast i now i don't need DNA testing on my sons of 410 . hes word is DNA


Agree if Dave signs his name to it, I would bet my Harley on it.
Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

There are always people out there to make a quick buck. Sadly, many are in the racing pigeon community.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> p s aleast i now i don't need DNA testing on my sons of 410 . hes word is DNA


Ditto's on that!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Agree if Dave signs his name to it, I would bet my Harley on it.
> Dave


Ditto's to you also Dave!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but I have 4 more birds coming from David. One of them is a son of 1383, and a daughter of Ziko. Yee Haw!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Not to change the subject, but I have 4 more birds coming from David. One of them is a son of 1383, and a daughter of Ziko. Yee Haw!!!


Didn't I see that you bought the white bird from David a couple weeks ago on ipigeon? You need to update your web page, we need pics.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Didn't I see that you bought the white bird from David a couple weeks ago on ipigeon? You need to update your web page, we need pics.
> Dave


You are rite! I also have the father of the white hen coming.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I was on your site today, really just to listen to some zepplin. Who did you get all your imports from?
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

When are you starting your loft addition Don???


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I was on your site today, really just to listen to some zepplin. Who did you get all your imports from?
> Dave


All of them but 1 were purchased from Alex Bieche. The other one was from Bill Tadlock.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> When are you starting your loft addition Don???


I can't extend the one I have, but I have another small building rite next to the loft that is the same design, but it is 6'X6'. This last purchase is it, unless I get *"AUCTION FEVER"!!!*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

David Clausing, Alex Bieche, Bill Tadlock if you are going to buy birds you should get them from honest people and you buy from three of the best. 2 thumbs up.
Dave


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a little more info from Frank Mclaughlin. Very interesting.... http://www.mclaughlinlofts.com/Locco_and_the_Lies_.html
Over 30 "children" tested and not one yet has proven to be a child of Locco.


----------

